# DEAL: Get 76% Off Outstanding AcousticSamples 3-in-1 Guitar Bundle



## APD (May 17, 2017)

AcousticSamples offers an outstanding 3-in-1 Guitar Bundle deal ($409 total value) for only $99. AcousticSamples designs beautiful and realistic sample libraries of acoustic instruments for UVI Workstation. This deal expires on May 31st. Don’t miss out!



​*3 Guitar Instruments ($409 value)*

– Sunbird
– GD-6 Acoustic Guitar
– Telematic v3.

*Key Features*:

20GB total size uncompressed, 4GB with lossless compression.
Strumming engine (features chord recognition and a smart strumming technique to produce guitar-like chords) and complete control of all its parameters.
Over 130 realistic patterns for easy strumming, picking and advanced playing styles.
Integrated song builder to create songs within minutes and very easily.
Multi velocity Hammer on, pull off, slides up, slides down, mutes, ghost notes, pre notes.
Advanced bend control.
Advanced UVI scripting giving you access to a simple yet powerful interface and advanced features.
*Youtube Playlist*


*SoundCloud Playlist*


For more information, visit https://audioplugin.deals


----------



## Raindog (May 17, 2017)

Unfortunately, I already own all three guitars. My advice for those who don´t: Get them if you can. There is nothing better on the market at least for strumming guitars
Raindog


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 18, 2017)

Fortunately I don't own any of them. I've managed to say no to quite a few no-brainers lately, but this one... I'm not even going to try to resist.


----------



## enCiphered (May 18, 2017)

I have a question as I do not own any UVI products yet or Falcon:

in the description I saw that this library set comes with its own sample player, the UVI Workstation 2.
Is this player 64bit compatible or will it get blacklisted by Cubase 9?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 18, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> I have a question as I do not own any UVI products yet or Falcon:
> 
> in the description I saw that this library set comes with its own sample player, the UVI Workstation 2.
> Is this player 64bit compatible or will it get blacklisted by Cubase 9?



I use the UVI player within CuBase 9, all good.


----------



## Raindog (May 18, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> I have a question as I do not own any UVI products yet or Falcon:
> 
> in the description I saw that this library set comes with its own sample player, the UVI Workstation 2.
> Is this player 64bit compatible or will it get blacklisted by Cubase 9?



No problem with the UVI Player (Logic Pro X). Rockstable.
Raindog


----------



## SirkusPi (May 18, 2017)

I already own two of the three (Sunbird and Telematic), and anyone who is on the fence should absolutely jump at this outstanding deal. Indeed, _I'm_ almost tempted to go for it, just to get the remaining library (GD-6) at a not-bad discount (effectively $99 rather than $140). I'm just trying to assess if I really "need" it (and if I'll feel foolish for buying a bundle that I already own 2/3 of, regardless of whether I'm still getting a good deal on the third instrument).


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 18, 2017)

SirkusPi said:


> I already own two of the three (Sunbird and Telematic), and anyone who is on the fence should absolutely jump at this outstanding deal. Indeed, _I'm_ almost tempted to go for it, just to get the remaining library (GD-6) at a not-bad discount (effectively $99 rather than $140). I'm just trying to assess if I really "need" it (and if I'll feel foolish for buying a bundle that I already own 2/3 of, regardless of whether I'm still getting a good deal on the third instrument).



I would contact the vendor directly to see if there is a possibility for a 1/3 bundle at smaller rate.


----------



## enCiphered (May 18, 2017)

Excellent! Thank you guys


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 18, 2017)

Recently I bookmarked this thread on the most realistic guitar vst
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-most-realistic-guitar-vst.61906/#post-4086256

because of this comment from Peter Christiansen:

I find Evolution steel strings best for solo.https://www.orangetreesamples.com/products/evolution-acoustic-guitar-steel-strings

And Sunbird best for strumming.
https://www.acousticsamples.net/sunbird

I wasn't familiar with acousticsamples and thought I would check it out at some point to see why the strumming was so good. 

And now this! These deals are driving me crazy!


----------



## agarner32 (May 18, 2017)

APD said:


> For more information, visit https://audioplugin.deals


The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## catsass (May 18, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> The link doesn't work for me.


It's down at the moment. The URL is correct. Try again in a bit.


----------



## agarner32 (May 18, 2017)

Thanks, I will.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 18, 2017)

Strange is that my affiliate link works , however directly it does not work


----------



## sostenuto (May 18, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Recently I bookmarked this thread on the most realistic guitar vst
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-most-realistic-guitar-vst.61906/#post-4086256
> 
> because of this comment from Peter Christiansen:
> ...



As pianist/organist/keyboardist, strumming has been just one of many challenges using Guitar/Bass sample libraries. 'strumming' discussions get well over my head quickly. While some competitors' Demos have seemed easy to play, other strumming 'technicalities' arose. Way beyond me to go further.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 18, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> As pianist/organist/keyboardist, strumming has been just one of many challenges using Guitar/Bass sample libraries. Now have almost everything Orange Tree Samples.com has produced. Greg's Support has been extraordinary and 'strumming' discussions get well over my head quickly. While some competitors' Demos have seemed easy to play, other strumming 'technicalities' arose. Way beyond me to go further, but rest assured that OTS Support will respond to your questions should you have any.
> 
> Surely several of these Libraries are quite good. It has been challenge enough just to become effective using one GUI and set of controls over many different guitar types.
> Best of success with you search and selection(s) !!!


Out of respect for the commercial threads from paying developers to post here, it would be great if you post these kind of comments in the Sample Talk threads. Cheers!

Nice deal by the way!


----------



## sostenuto (May 18, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Out of respect for the commercial threads from paying developers to post here, it would be great if you post these kind of comments in the Sample Talk threads. Cheers!
> 
> Nice deal by the way!



Yes! This 2nd time and frustrating as very easy to forget _not_ being on Sample Talk Threads. Edited earlier Post.

Will work harder to remember to initiate new SAMPLE Talk Post for his type of response.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 18, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Yes! This 2nd time and frustrating as very easy to forget _not_ being on Sample Talk Threads. Edited earleir Post.
> 
> Will work harder to remember to initiate new SAMPLE Talk Post for his type of response.
> Seems like this is very high percentage situation ??


It's just that it must be frustrating for those paying to advertise very nice deals and people are posting about other companies. I agree that Orange Tree Samples are making very nice guitars, but that's not the subject of this commercial thread.

Anyway, back on topic, as I want to know more about what seems once again like a very interesting deal!


----------



## Fleer (May 18, 2017)

In my book, AcousticSamples and OrangeTree have the best vst guitars. Wouldn't want to be without them. Didn't have the Telematic before and it's absolutely wonderful, at least as good as Sunbird and GD-6. For an absolute APD devotee, this must be one of their greatest deals. Classic and classy.


----------



## SirkusPi (May 19, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I would contact the vendor directly to see if there is a possibility for a 1/3 bundle at smaller rate.



As you suggested, I contacted the AcousticSamples developer directly, and he offered a modest further discount below $99 to purchase GD-6 only, given that I already owned Telematic and Sunbird (and Uku and several other AS libraries). To be honest, I probably would have purchased even without an additional discount, so I went ahead and bought it.

Really, to anyone considering this deal: the AcousticSamples guitars are excellent, with easy, intuitive, flexible, and great-sounding strumming (my main use). Which isn't to denigrate its individual note playing capabilities; it's just I haven't used it that way very much, so can't directly speak to it. But $99 for the three guitars if you don't have any of them already is an absolute steal if you have need for this kind of instrument.


----------



## AdventureSounds (May 19, 2017)

Great offer! I might have to get these.


----------



## Fleer (May 19, 2017)

Another plus for me is its UVI engine, allowing for a much stronger lossless compression than Kontakt. With UVI, a 10 GB library only takes 2 GB on your disk, while Kontakt would claim 5 GB. Now, I can have GospelMusicians Neo-Soul, three TrueKeys grand pianos, Tines Anthology and AcousticSamples guitars at under 15 GB on my laptop. All thanks to UVI.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 19, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Another plus for me is its UVI engine, allowing for a much stronger lossless compression than Kontakt. With UVI, a 10 GB library only takes 2 GB on your disk, while Kontakt would claim 5 GB. Now, I can have GospelMusicians Neo-Soul, three TrueKeys grand pianos, Tines Anthology and AcousticSamples guitars at under 15 GB on my laptop. All thanks to UVI.


I have UVI Falcon, so I guess I could get a lot of customization possible with the guitars inside of Falcon.


----------



## Fleer (May 19, 2017)

Envious I am :(


----------



## Ryan99 (May 20, 2017)

I went to my local music store. They claim to beat any prices. I showed them the Acoustic Samples deal and asked them if I could get a guitar for 33$. The owner said: "Oh, sorry, we can't beat this price. In fact, I might get this deal!". Well, I guess I will also get this deal after all!


----------



## EvilDragon (May 20, 2017)

Fleer said:


> allowing for a much stronger lossless compression than Kontakt.



In fact they're nearly the same for the most part. NI's NCW is likely very similar to the technology behind FLAC, ALAC and similar lossless codecs, plus encryption. Also, some material compresses better than some other. Sustained, consistent-amplitude sounds compress quite worse than decaying or percussive sounds. Also, sample rate and bit depth are of course a factor.

FLAC gives slightly better compression, but not "much stronger". The difference between FLAC and NCW is somewhere around 2-15% (highly depends on material, sample rate, bit depth, as mentioned above) , from what I've noted. Certainly not "much stronger", but every bit helps, sure.


----------



## Fleer (May 20, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> In fact they're nearly the same for the most part. NI's NCW is likely very similar to the technology behind FLAC, ALAC and similar lossless codecs, plus encryption. Also, some material compresses better than some other. Sustained, consistent-amplitude sounds compress quite worse than decaying or percussive sounds. Also, sample rate and bit depth are of course a factor.
> 
> FLAC gives slightly better compression, but not "much stronger". The difference between FLAC and NCW is somewhere around 2-15% (highly depends on material, sample rate, bit depth, as mentioned above) , from what I've noted. Certainly not "much stronger", but every bit helps, sure.


Thanks, ED. Yet if you check the compression figures posted for those libraries, UVI's lossless compression is more than twice as strong compared to Kontakt. Provided the posted figures are correct of course.
So I think there's more going on than what you're describing. Just look at the UVI Tines Anthology: 4.5 GB compressed to 1 GB. That's almost 5 to 1, while Kontakt does 2 to 1.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 20, 2017)

One (very plausible) possibility is that the library was recorded at a higher sample rate and bit depth, then resampled to 44.1/16-bit or 24-bit and FLAC'd then for release.


And again, decaying stuff (such as pianos) compresses better, and same can be witnessed with NCW (it can do more than 2:1 as well). Also, 16-bit will compress better than 24-bit (for obvious reasons).


If you compare, for example UVS-3200, it says 1.7 GB, from 3 GB of WAV. Or Mello, which says 0.68 GB from 1.4 GB WAV. Which is about right, since those are mostly sustained, constant-amplitude samples - those don't compress as well as decaying stuff using FLAC's algorithm.


----------



## Fleer (May 22, 2017)

And look at GospelMusicians Neo-Soul, the new version is more than ten times as large than the UVI one. 
UVI rocks for me, I'm getting more and more of these libraries. Started with their Grand piano collection and Neo-Soul, then bought those TrueKeys grands from AudioPluginDeals and now added this AcousticSamples Guitars Collection.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 22, 2017)

I already have many libraries compatible with Falcon and I will surely add this bundle to my arsenal.


----------



## jonnybutter (May 22, 2017)

Just downloaded and did some preliminary tests with these guitars. What a great deal! Don't let the good deal create the implication in your mind that these are anything but great VIs. They sound fantastic, and the scripting is very good.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 22, 2017)

jonnybutter said:


> Just downloaded and did some preliminary tests with these guitars. What a great deal! Don't let the good deal create the implication in your mind that these are anything but great VIs. They sound fantastic, and the scripting is very good.


Thanks for the feedback! As I was going to get it, you just confirmed my impressions!


----------



## jonnybutter (May 22, 2017)

We have an embarrassment of riches in the guitar VI world these days! Nice to have several, IMO.


----------



## Fleer (May 22, 2017)

I know the feeling. Almost have more vst guitars than real ones. Almost. But these are too sweet to pass on by.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 23, 2017)

Fleer said:


> And look at GospelMusicians Neo-Soul, the new version is more than ten times as large than the UVI one.
> UVI rocks for me, I'm getting more and more of these libraries. Started with their Grand piano collection and Neo-Soul, then bought those TrueKeys grands from AudioPluginDeals and now added this AcousticSamples Guitars Collection.



Doesn't the new version of Neo-Soul feature a whole lot more content though? eg Clavinet, Surly 300 (sic) etc? Isn't that largely responsible for the size difference?

I've been resistant to UVI for a long time (I used to like having everything in my Kontakt Quickload) but the recent deals on Acoustic Samples B5, these guitars and the VI Labs pianos have opened me up to using UVI (and other VSTs as well).


----------



## Fleer (May 23, 2017)

UVI is quite amazing in my book. GospelMusicians compressed 19GB into 2.5GB using the UVI engine (http://neosoulkeys.com/), whereas their proprietary studio version (outside of UVI) compressed 21GB into 19GB (after unrar https://gospelmusicians.com/neo-soul-keys-studio.html#product-details-tab-specification). That's why I prefer using UVI, as almost the same library (19GB compared to 21GB) comes down to much less space on my SSD (2.5GB compared to 19GB).
Go UVI!


----------



## Ryan99 (May 23, 2017)

Fleer said:


> UVI is quite amazing in my book. GospelMusicians compressed 19GB into 2.5GB using the UVI engine (http://neosoulkeys.com/), whereas their proprietary studio version (outside of UVI) compressed 21GB into 19GB (after unrar https://gospelmusicians.com/neo-soul-keys-studio.html#product-details-tab-specification). That's why I prefer using UVI, as almost the same library (19GB compared to 21GB) comes down to much less space on my SSD (2.5GB compared to 19GB).
> Go UVI!


I already have many UVI-compatible libraries from Virharmonic (Bohemian Violin and Cello, their Voices libraries), UVI (Vintage Vault, etc.) among others, and now the guitar bundle from Acoustic Samples, and I agree that the decision to get a library should not be restrained by the fact that it's compatible with the UVI player and Falcon.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 23, 2017)

More about Acousticsamples here:
*AN INTERVIEW WITH ARNAUD SICARD, FOUNDER OF ACOUSTICSAMPLES*
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...naud-sicard-founder-of-acousticsamples.62256/


----------



## Ryan99 (May 24, 2017)

After playing with the guitars, I can confirm the good comments I read. These are outstanding strumming guitars, lots of options to customize. They are really great and I didn't even tried the Falcon engine on them yet!


----------



## Ryan99 (May 26, 2017)

After digging a little bit more, there are many modes to play with: Chord mode, Pattern Maker, Song Builder, etc. I will be able to do a lot with these guitars!


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 27, 2017)

Is there a time limit to how much time you have to download after purchase? (eg 72 hours, 1 week, indefinite?)


----------



## col (May 27, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Is there a time limit to how much time you have to download after purchase? (eg 72 hours, 1 week, indefinite?)



Need to know this too. Can not download for another month while on travels.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 27, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Is there a time limit to how much time you have to download after purchase? (eg 72 hours, 1 week, indefinite?)


The download links are part of your account. As far as I can see, there is no time limit or download limit.


----------



## Fleer (May 27, 2017)

Indeed, they're added to your AcousticSamples account where you can download them at will.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Fleer and Ryan, I'll buy today now


----------



## Ryan99 (May 29, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks Fleer and Ryan, I'll buy today now


Let's hope you have as much fun with it as I do!


----------



## Fleer (May 29, 2017)

Together with the Embertone and TrueKeys deals, this must be the best APD sale yet.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 29, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Together with the Embertone and TrueKeys deals, this must be the best APD sale yet.


Yes, I have to agree that it's a must-have deal.


----------



## APD (May 31, 2017)

Hurry up guys, this deal ends in a few hours if you haven't picked up this bundle yet. Don't be late to the party!


----------



## Fleer (May 31, 2017)

Sweet indeed


----------

